# Need fantasy images....



## isakobuffalo (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I have started to make an fantasy creature register(a homepage) and now i want to find an artist who wants in on my project, you make the images and i make the homepage, you get ALL credits for the images and i for the homepage, that way you get your images out there...i am planing to have all kind of creatures you can think of

Hope to get a reply soon, hope someone kind soul out there are inteerested

/Isak


----------

